# How does a Uber passenger find out their current rating?



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Had a passenger tell me his rating on his app has not changed in 3+ years.
He goes on 6 rides each week and tips.
Rating is 4.97 past several years.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I know my passenger rating is 5* because that is where everyone starts and I have never took a ride as a PAX. -o::wink:


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

All they need to do is open the passenger app, click on the three line menu thingy in the upper left corner, and their current rating is located to the right of their picture, below their name. You can't miss it.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> All they need to do is open the passenger app, click on the three line menu thingy in the upper left corner, and their current rating is located to the right of their picture, below their name. You can't miss it.
> 
> View attachment 310178


My post was not how to find it.
Post was::
"Had a passenger tell me his rating on his app has not changed in 3+ years.
He goes on 6 rides each week and tips.
Rating is 4.97 past several years.?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 310213


Yep. That's his '_current rating_', which has not changed in 3+ years, although he goes on 6 rides each week. 
Got any ideas why it hasn't changed in 3+ years?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> Yep. That's his '_current rating_', which has not changed in 3+ years, although he goes on 6 rides each week.
> Got any ideas why it hasn't changed in 3+ years?


You had ONE question, which was the post headline. Then statements. Only NOW are you asking the question you apparently want answered. How about you be clearer next time?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> Yep. That's his '_current rating_', which has not changed in 3+ years, although he goes on 6 rides each week.
> Got any ideas why it hasn't changed in 3+ years?


Probably the same reason drivers' ratings stay stagnant for a while. Ratings take time to climb according to the math.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I would rate this thread about a 4.83.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You had ONE question, which was the post headline. Then statements. Only NOW are you asking the question you apparently want answered. How about you be clearer next time?


Thanks ! Because of you I have discovered the "Ignore" button. ?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I would rate this thread about a 4.83.


Lower!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You


Lost in the Ozone said:


> Had a passenger tell me his rating on his app has not changed in 3+ years.
> He goes on 6 rides each week and tips.
> Rating is 4.97 past several years.


screen shoot it and wave it in THEIR FACE.

TELLING THEM NOT TIPPING IS THE LEADING CAUSE !


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

*How does a Uber passenger find out their current rating?*

When they find their driver waiving his/her hand out of the window and leave.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> All they need to do is open the passenger app, click on the three line menu thingy in the upper left corner, and their current rating is located to the right of their picture, below their name. You can't miss it.
> 
> View attachment 310178


I dont have a rating, is that because I only took 3 trips lifetime???


----------

